# found more soda cans and a Crush bottle



## RCO

with nothing to do I went back to a location I checked last fall that had some 80's era cans to see if I missed anything .  

was some more cans there but most in really bad shape , was a few ok ones I had missed . such as a five alive , new coke , Schweppes ginger ale , a & w root beer , pepsi , cott - cola , chateau ginger ale , Hi - C Grape .

also found 2 mountain dew cans at another spot , there both damaged beyond repair , one is the 70's era can and other a thin metal one from late 80's ?


----------



## RCO

some cleaned up ok , the cott - cola was mostly damaged but could start to see the red paint coming thru . I like Cott cans but that one too late to recover . 

the Hi - C grape is one I don't recall seeing before , said on the can it was made by coca cola and is from the late 70's or early 80's , the French side had a lot of colour still , can see the grape design


----------



## RCO

also found this odd item along a road when I was searching around the other day , didn't appear to be part of a dump but was a couple old liquor bottles nearby . 

is a dominion stores " frozen concentrated orange juice " can , made of tin type metal doesn't seem to be aluminum , thinking its from 50's or 60's era .

is a lot of writing on the can and a lot of colour still , says product of USA . dominion stores limited , Halifax , Montreal , Toronto , Winnipeg , Vancouver - Canada , contents 6 1/4 fl oz


----------



## RCO

found this 10 oz crush bottle along a roadway , hidden among some trees and leaves , surprised by how my of the acl survived and in such good shape for being outdoors . 

has French and English on the bottle , thinking its from late 60's or early 70's era


----------



## SKjugcollector

Your sure lucky to be able to go out search and dig, we still have two feet of snow on the ground and the forecast is for colder than normal for the rest of the week.
The best we can do is scour the internet.


----------



## RCO

SKjugcollector said:


> Your sure lucky to be able to go out search and dig, we still have two feet of snow on the ground and the forecast is for colder than normal for the rest of the week.
> The best we can do is scour the internet.



there is still snow here and its cold today , however a lot of it has melted away last week or so , so most areas are searchable now , so I can check more in the coming weeks


----------



## SKjugcollector

I did have a good yesterday, met someone on kijiji and managed to get 6 bottles from Sask.

 that I didn't have


----------



## RCO

I've never seen the swift current beverages bottle before , in fact never seen any bottles from that city . also haven't seen the Jamaican dry in yellow label before , has ml on so must be newer than others I've seen 

pretty sure I've seen the other bottles online before


----------



## RCO

went out yesterday and poked around some various locations , mostly seemed to be coming across modern cans or bottles . at one embankment which is along a small road which leads to a waterfront area . 

found some bottles but nothing worth keeping in this condition ,  was 3 stubby bottles ( diet coke , c plus - orange and no label ) , a common coca cola and a lot of brown glass beer bottles 

also found a car battery at another spot , someone had tossed in down a ditch near a highway . I actually keep those because there is a scrap metal place nearby that buys them , there usually worth around $ 8 - $ 10 each depending on weight , so it paid for most of my gas


----------



## TrashPanda

I used to get the frozen concentrate of five alive to make a gallon jug. Thanks for the post


----------



## SKjugcollector

It was a pleasant surprise when I went to see the bottles, there were two I hadn't seen before. really happy to get the embossed Rose Beverages from Prince Albert, it finishes my set of three.

It's always nice to recycle what we can and get paid for it to boot.


----------



## RCO

SKjugcollector said:


> It was a pleasant surprise when I went to see the bottles, there were two I hadn't seen before. really happy to get the embossed Rose Beverages from Prince Albert, it finishes my set of three.
> 
> It's always nice to recycle what we can and get paid for it to boot.




there is bottles from Ontario in the same style / design as the swift current one , it was widely used in Canada . some from smaller cities/towns would be less common which would be why I hadn't seen it before 


this time of year I find a lot of modern stuff which isn't worth keeping , mostly goes into the recycling , years from now I may regret tossing so much of it but isn't anything to do with it now


----------



## RCO

TrashPanda said:


> I used to get the frozen concentrate of five alive to make a gallon jug. Thanks for the post



you can still buy juice in frozen concentrate , the contain is made of paper/cardboard now . not exactly sure when they stopped making them out of metal


----------



## SKjugcollector

There are times I wish we could go back in time and keep or put aside things that we passed up. The younger generation is not interested in the old stuff


----------



## RCO

was out again poking around some various locations along a small highway , mostly saw a lot of modern stuff or junk beer/liquor bottles . 
at one spot where I had previously found some no deposit bottles I stumbled onto a small dump which had a lot of 60's/70's era cans , most if not all weren't in good condition though 

various brands - pepsi , coca cola , Canada dry , Canada dry - tonic water , 7 up , crush , America dry , Hires , grand prix - cream soda , Schweppes . 

also found some no deposit bottles , most had no writing on them , the large green bottle has a 7 up cap and the 2nd clear one has a Wilson's Toronto cap ,


----------



## RCO

pretty surprised when I found this one under some evergreen trees , seems to be a couple years old than the other cans . an early 60's era 7 up can


----------



## RCO

attempted to clean some of them , some of the newer 7 up's still had colour , some white showing on older 7 up , 

the wording on the American dry can is somewhat visible , 

the crush can is some sort of diet ? can , haven't seen it before but not in good shape .  has " dry " on it , 2 calories 

the pepsi's were mostly in rough shape but some colour , the Canada dry cans were all in bad condition , not much left of the grand prix - cream soda but hadn't found  that flavour before


----------



## Dewfus

RCO said:


> some cleaned up ok , the cott - cola was mostly damaged but could start to see the red paint coming thru . I like Cott cans but that one too late to recover .
> 
> the Hi - C grape is one I don't recall seeing before , said on the can it was made by coca cola and is from the late 70's or early 80's , the French side had a lot of colour still , can see the grape design
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 205282


Never  started collecting cans yet I just might start


----------



## RCO

Dewfus said:


> Never  started collecting cans yet I just might start



I was never that interested in them at the start either although always found them around here . I gradually realised there was some interesting ones out there to find and the reality is if I don't find them soon there going to rust away to nothing 


although surprised that 7 up can has survived for so long and in such condition for being outdoors , its likely been outside for almost 60 years if it was used in 1960 - 62 era


----------



## SKjugcollector

I don't think pop cans were marketed very much in Saskatchewan. I don't remember picking them in the ditches when we were kids or seeing them at garage sales or auctions later on


----------



## RCO

went back to the location I found most of the cans at last fall if you remember my post , I walked around the area a bit and found a new area of cans , however this area was in hardwood trees not evergreen trees like other and the cans didn't seem to be as well preserved .  

similar age and same brands mostly ,  found pepsi , coke , 7 up , diet 7 up , grand prix -cola , tonic water and lemon lime , fresca , hires , Fanta - orange , carlton club - cola , howdy ? unknown flavour too rusty , Canada dry , Canada dry - tonic water , orange crush , wilsons ginger ale. 
also 1 beer can for Carling Red Label but too rusty to see

also some large no deposit bottles , one had a cap for coke , another for Wilson's the green bottle so a ginger ale .


----------



## RCO

wasn't much that cleaned up well , was a 7 up , Hires Root Beer , Fanta Orange had a lot of colour , don't often find older Fanta cans in good condition for some reason , always seem to be poor condition , actually one of the nicer ones I've found so far 


hadn't seen the Grand Prix - Lemon Lime before but doesn't surprised me that line had such a flavour as that brand seemed to have just about everything , but didn't clean up well despite having some colour left


----------



## JKL

RCO, what is the brand for the can with all the diamonds?  When I was a kid my dad would take me fishing near Sault Ste Marie Ont.  a place called Echo Bay.  This was in the early 70's (likely 1971) and the the guy who ran the hut at the dock sold that brand of soda.  My dad would buy me one every trip, I loved the flavours and the design.  Huge memory flash back seeing that can.  We rented a row boat to fish for northern pike. Thanks for sharing.  They cleaned up nice.


----------



## hemihampton

GRAND PRIX.


----------



## RCO

JKL said:


> RCO, what is the brand for the can with all the diamonds?  When I was a kid my dad would take me fishing near Sault Ste Marie Ont.  a place called Echo Bay.  This was in the early 70's (likely 1971) and the the guy who ran the hut at the dock sold that brand of soda.  My dad would buy me one every trip, I loved the flavours and the design.  Huge memory flash back seeing that can.  We rented a row boat to fish for northern pike. Thanks for sharing.  They cleaned up nice.



the cans with the diamond is " Grand Prix " a store brand made for dominion grocery stores . it comes in several different flavours .

so far I've found - ginger ale , cola , grape , lemon lime , cream soda , tonic water , club soda . I'd imagine there is also at least a root beer and orange can as well 


its kind of trick photography , often the cans I find look nicer in the pictures I post then in reality , the lemon lime can had a lot of damage on the back and really wasn't worth keeping . 

however I added the nicer of the 2 Hires root beer , Fanta orange and 7 up can to my growing display in the garage . I had been looking for some of the old Fanta cans so glad to find one worth keeping


----------



## RCO

on Saturday I poked around some more roadside locations and such , a lot of modern stuff , didn't find any old metal cans .

did find a diet coke stubby bottle which looks almost identical to the one I found last weekend , also another common coca cola and a Browns Beverages Gravenhurst bottle broken at the neck 

not pictured I also found several old buckets near a swamp across from an old building , might go back to see if any are worth salvaging , some appeared to be fairly old and different types of metal / designs , no sign of any bottles dumped nearby though


----------



## RCO

went out and poked around another nearby location earlier today , its a railway location had been a train station until late 70's I believe but they don't stop there now 

seemed to be more variety in terms of brands but most of the stuff was in bad condition , maybe when they cleaned the train they throw some out there ? or people dumped them there at some point

some of the brands found included - pepsi , coca cola , crush - orange , lime , grape , Canada dry , Canada dry - wink , howdy - cream soda , ginger ale , Wilson's - honee orange , hires , squirt , mountain dew , 7 up , sprite , V 8 , pure spring ginger ale , mason's - ginger ale , c plus orange , 

also found another common coca cola bottle ( which is the 4th one I've found this spring all in entirely different places )  and a screw top medical bottle


----------



## RCO

some of them didn't clean up obviously , you can see the green can of far left its all that's left of the lime crush just wondered if that's really what it was as I hadn't found one before 

the mountain dew can has a contest on it " win your wheels " and features a vintage car 


little left of the squirt , another can I had never found before . not much remained of the howdy cream soda , hadn't found that flavour before either 


can on far left in second picture is an odd one , smaller than normal , little remained but I was able to see a logo , for " FBI " grape drink , apparently sold in Canada in the 70's ? maybe disappeared soon after 

Mason's ginger ale one of the better finds , never seen that one before . had found a mason's cola a couple years ago , not that familiar with the brand , believe its from Toronto but also mason's cans in US but I don't think its a common can 

little left of the Wilson's honee orange , can start to see the orange showing and Wilson's logo on top , never found this can before either 

and 2 different pure spring ginger ale cans , think the second one is older but its not in good shape rusted and peeled in word . not sure if I've found a pure spring can before but there not super common here to find


----------



## CanadianBottles

I think FBI was a Quebec thing, the ACL bottles are quite common in Montreal and I've never seen them anywhere else.  Never seen a can version though.  Never heard of Mason's either, nice find!


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> I think FBI was a Quebec thing, the ACL bottles are quite common in Montreal and I've never seen them anywhere else.  Never seen a can version though.  Never heard of Mason's either, nice find!





I was surprised by the number of cans I found there which I had never found before ( howdy - cream soda , crush - lime , wilsons - honee orange , FBI grape drink , Mason's ginger ale , pure spring , squirt , mountain dew win your wheels can )  

it makes you wonder what else is out there rusting away waiting to be found . 

the mason's ginger ale is definitely Canadian , you can't read the writing on the side but it had a Toronto distributor but unsure where it would of been sold . I think Mason's was more known for its cola . but it might of had a full line of products back in the ( 60's - 70's ) I'm assuming it didn't last past then .  so could also be a Mason's orange , root beer etc


----------



## RCO

went back to the main location where I found a new area of cans last week to see if there was anything I had missed , ended up finding a few interesting items 

more pepsi , coca cola , 7 up , fresca , Canada dry tonic water , grand prix - cola , ginger ale , carlton club - cola , IGA - ginger ale , wishing well - orange ,


----------



## RCO

the Fresca can has a nice French side , the carlton club and grand prix cola didn't really clean up at all . 

whats interesting about the Grand Prix ginger ale is its a diet can , says low calorie no sugar on the side , would appear to be an entire line of diet grand prix cans I didn't know existed , if they had diet ginger ale for sure had diet cola and others 

the wishing well not in good condition but never seen a wishing well can before , this one says " juicy orange " , it was near a bunch of damaged coca cola cans , almost disregarded it as junk but something about it looked different so decided to clean it off to see if I could read the name on it , obviously not worth anything but still a neat find as I can't seem to find anything similar online 

also found another store brand ginger ale , 3 cans for IGA brand , with a lot of colour , all 3 were lying in plain view among some leaves


----------



## hemihampton

There's a Wishing Well Lemon Lime Soda pictured In Dave Tanners Soda Book. LEON.


----------



## RCO

hemihampton said:


> There's a Wishing Well Lemon Lime Soda pictured In Dave Tanners Soda Book. LEON.



I haven't seen that book , wishing well would of likely had a full flavour line - orange , lemon lime , grape , cream soda , root beer etc . so would be several different cans from them

only saw 2 wishing well cans on the can site and they appeared to be newer than this one which would be from mid to late 60's based on age of other cans found nearby 

and nothing came up on google images other than wishing well bottles 

try and take a better picture of it later today so people can better see the graphics/design of the can , despite its terrible shape a lot is still readable/viewable


----------



## RCO

couple pictures of the orange wishing well , at the very top says " sparkling " 
has a large orange area , a W at top and " Wishing Well , Juicy Orange "  
can't read anything else although at this point its still a major improvement from when I found it in woods


----------



## RCO

went to town today and took a back route which allowed for me to check some side roads and vacant lots , found a couple interesting items

sprite - 280 ml can , one nice side , other is slightly damaged , but I already had this can in garage anyways and its in even better condition

sort of a mystery can for " Cool Brook " ginger ale , says it was bottled by Vita Bottling Corporation Toronto , never seen or heard of it before , assume its from mid to late 80's also 280 ml and was found near the sprite can

damaged pepsi and diet orange crush metal cans , I actually have one of the diet orange crush in the garage already  , found one a couple years , though it was aluminum but maybe mine is metal , maybe take a picture cause it has most of its colour still

also a coca cola , Labatt blue and a crown jar , didn't really find any bottles other than modern beer and liquor , odd the coke and pepsi were found together in the woods , one person must of liked pepsi and other coke ?


----------



## RCO

the diet orange crush can I had found a couple years ago is slightly different , its aluminum and says now with splenda instead of nutri sweet , 

but its very similar to the metal can I found today which must be a little bit older , those thin metal ones never seem to survive in the wild


----------



## hemihampton

Here's the one Pictured in Dave Tanners Soda Book. If you like to collect Soda Cans I highly Recommend this Book. LEON.


----------



## RCO

searched around and I just found an international version of that book online which I can view  , he has 2 similar wishing well cans in it both are same design/ year  ( ginger ale and lemon lime ) both valued at $ 125 - $200 in mint condition of course , doesn't show the orange one , based on the price must of felt its a hard one to find

this book also features a couple other cans that I found recently , it says a mason's ginger ale is worth between $ 125 -175 in mint condition , although my can is not mint , has 1 nice side with some colour and other mostly rust but still appears to be pretty rare if its worth that much , he seemed to value all the mason's can high , felt they were all hard to find


----------



## hemihampton

Odd, as can be seen in my picture above he's only got it priced at $20-25.  LEON.


----------



## RCO

hemihampton said:


> Odd, as can be seen in my picture above he's only got it priced at $20-25.  LEON.




http://www.collectiblesodacans.com/

https://issuu.com/collectiblesodacans/docs/international_edition_-_february_20


maybe its been updated the version I found online is from dave tanner , says this version is from December 2016 , so the prices might of changed a bit since then 

it features many of the cans I've been finding here the last couple years , various values some listed as $ 5 even in mint condition , others $ 20 , some $ 50 , obviously the cans I've found were outdoors so none are mint condition so value is less


----------



## hemihampton

Mine is his 2nd edition.  from Mid 2011. Can't believe prices more then quadrupled in 5 years. that's unheard of. But his 1st & 2nd edition combined both US Soda Cans & International cans all in one book. Plus his 1st & 2nd edition Book is a actual soft cover bound book .  LEON.


----------



## RCO

didn't have much to do this weekend so I went out and found more stuff which was mostly cans , didn't really find any older bottles other than stubby beer bottles or liquor 

also found 1 license plate its a newer Ontario plate , was in a plastic cover and down an embankment


----------



## RCO

found a couple cans from the early 90's in one small dumping ( coors light , master choice diet cola and orange crush metal can ) , master choice was a store brand here and sold at A & P / now called Metro stores .  

also found a metal and aluminum dr pepper can oddly in the same bush not far from each other but obviously faded as there normally redish 

and a small dumping of late 60's era pepsi and mountain dew cans but all were rusted way beyond saving


----------



## RCO

at another spot found some 90's era cans - Sunkist lemonade , pepsi wild cherry ( don't really remember that flavour ) and Nestea iced tea .  all these cans are faded a little bit as I think they all originally had more colour , the rusted metal can was 70's era crush but too rusted 


also found a metal Canada dry club soda  and a Canada dry cream soda aluminum 280 ml can , some colour on both and from the 80's era , metal one early 80's and cream soda late 80's I believe


----------



## RCO

also went back to a small early 80's era dumping I had found near a park here , wasn't sure if there was anything left but last year had found a nice 7 up in the same spot .

lots of cans still there but everything pretty far gone . did find some coca cola , diet pepsi , 7 up , 7up diet , Tab , Canada dry cream soda , Canada dry , crush - grape , sun pac - grape and tomato drink . 

I remember sun pac used to come in little glass bottles but don't find there metal cans much 

the crush grape was buried a little bit and most of the colour seems to have survived , first crush can I have found from that year/design , didn't have any yet for some reason , odd they tried to make it look more natural by showing real grapes on can when its obviously soda pop not real grape juice


----------



## RCO

found some more stuff , a liquor bottle , 3 no deposit no return bottles with no names on them , a sobe "dragonfruit " bottle ,  

various cans - sprite 90's , coca cola 96 Olympics , metal - coca cola , Canada dry , hires , fresca , minute maid - lemon lime , 1 beer can - carlings red cap ,


----------



## RCO

the minute maid lemon lime was only metal can which cleaned up , from the early 80's , don't think I've ever found this one before so a new one for me , found minute maid orange a few times 

the 96 coke seems new but the 96 Olympics seem like a long time ago don't they ?  

the carling red cap beer can is hard to see , couldn't find a picture online of the exact can but would likely be the can they used during the early to mid 60's , not really that familiar with metal beer cans 


the Canada dry and fresca were both flat top but in very bad condition, can't really fresca logo but that's what it is , not the first can they used in Canada but second one mid 60's id guess , the hires root beer in bad shape also


----------



## RCO

poked around an older dump , can't dig the actual dump , infact I'm not even sure where it is exactly on the property , I was just walking along the old road leading to it and wooded areas nearby 

didn't find any good bottles , was some liquor , beer bottles and glass jars but no soda's 

did find some cans in various spots - aluminum ones mostly in bad shape , the cplus orange is entirely faded considering it would of been bright orange .  

for metal ones a coca cola , a and w , diet pepsi , country time lemonade , Canada dry

have found the lemonade before but didn't have one in good condition with the colour still there

never heard of " sarasoda " before seems to be some sort of non-alcoholic cooler , from Toronto and early 90's era


----------



## RCO

found some more cans , no real keepers though , also a stubby bottle with no label

five alive , diet coke , crush orange , R W Knudsen - mango tango ( never heard of it before )  all aluminum 

some metal cans - pepsi , Canada dry - wink , Molson Canadian light . 
never seen Molson Canadian light in metal before , didn't know light beer was even being sold in Canada that early , but it really horrible condition 

some of these cans I already have in the garage so obviously not going to attempt to clean them , have the ( diet coke , crush orange and wink already )


----------



## CanadianBottles

I remember those R.W. Knudsen Spritzers.  I quite liked them and was disappointed when they stopped selling them.  They were similar to the San Pellegrino sodas but less tart.  I don't remember Mango Tango specifically, it was long enough ago that I can't remember what the individual flavours were called.  

I like seeing those 80s and 90s cans you find, way too recent for me to be interested in the bottles but the retro graphics on the cans are great!


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> I remember those R.W. Knudsen Spritzers.  I quite liked them and was disappointed when they stopped selling them.  They were similar to the San Pellegrino sodas but less tart.  I don't remember Mango Tango specifically, it was long enough ago that I can't remember what the individual flavours were called.
> 
> I like seeing those 80s and 90s cans you find, way too recent for me to be interested in the bottles but the retro graphics on the cans are great!



when I google R W Knudsen it appeared they were still selling it , maybe its only in the US now ? I can't recall ever seeing it here , maybe bulk food stores sold it at some point ? 

have found a lot of interesting cans lately , surprised by what was out there waiting to be found and rusting away in the wild 

made some neat additions to display , was very pleased to find the crush - grape , country time lemonade and minute maid lemon lime cans even though there only from the early 80's , being that there metal and rusting away getting harder to find in good condition 

is still some more cans at the main location I found last year , might go back next week and see what is still left , if anything good remains 

once the bugs start to get bad here and plants start to grow up / leaves come out in trees will likely stop looking for cans as it be too difficult to find any


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

RCO said:


> wasn't much that cleaned up well , was a 7 up , Hires Root Beer , Fanta Orange had a lot of colour , don't often find older Fanta cans in good condition for some reason , always seem to be poor condition , actually one of the nicer ones I've found so far
> 
> 
> hadn't seen the Grand Prix - Lemon Lime before but doesn't surprised me that line had such a flavour as that brand seemed to have just about everything , but didn't clean up well despite having some colour left
> 
> View attachment 205691View attachment 205692


Nice cans buddy. I like the coke with the dimonds too.


----------



## RCO

just noticed on ebay there is a cool brook Orange can like my ginger ale , be curious to see if anyone buys it , not in great condition but doesn't seem to be that common , small not well known bottler 










__





						VINTAGE COOL BROOK ORANGE SODA POP TIN CAN TORONTO ONTARIO CANADA SIGN VITA | eBay
					

Find best value and selection for your VINTAGE COOL BROOK ORANGE SODA POP TIN CAN TORONTO ONTARIO CANADA SIGN VITA search on eBay. World's leading marketplace.



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## RCO

these cans were found near a railway track in town , all pretty bad condition , also found some broken bottles nearby but mostly liquor , was a pepsi no deposit bottle

was a cplus - orange  , RC cola , pepsi , unsure maybe coke or cola ? , one is too rusty to read anything , also another cplus but appears to be for grape , definitely says grape in French " raisin " , I have an aluminum cplus grape can so they did do that flavour but can is too damaged to clean


----------



## RCO

these cans were found in a small dumping near a trail I had seen a couple years ago but never bothered to clean up . also some liquor bottles nearby

is a no name cola , a store brand made by dominion , very plain can , black and white 

also a pepsi and crush orange , some carlton club cola , not as good condition as first though and newer as they have ml on them 

and found 2 carling black label bottle caps , most of the colour still there


----------



## RCO

went back to the roadway which leads into an old dump I had checked last week , it was sunny out and for some reason I kept finding pop bottles although all were broken or bad condition

first off I found a double cola in the leaves but broken , then a kist not broken but faded acl  , and a pepsi swirl bottle also broken

also found some cans but all in really poor condition , welchs grape aluminum , five alive , a and w root beer , Tahiti treat , minute maid , Schweppes ginger ale

also found an orange globe and mail newspaper box down an embankment , cement base so you way its moving anywhere


----------



## RCO

couple more random finds , found along a small sideroad in some trees / leaves 

- coca cola - late 60's era , different design than the coke cans I typically find 

- Fanta root beer , early 80's era , mostly all there but some dents on back 

- crush - homestyle apple , never heard of this one , apparently its from the late 70's but don't recall crush ever being known for apple juice , too bad its not in better condition , a lot of rust and damage but still some colour


----------



## RCO

went back to the main location a couple days ago and found more stuff

various cans , more grand prix - cola , cream soda , ginger ale . Yukon club - tonic water . Canada dry - wink , ginger ale , bitter lemon , club soda . 

pepsi , diet pepsi , 7 up ,7 up diet , coca cola , orange crush , mountain dew , fresca 

2 cans I hadn't found before - faygo sugar free root beer and Welch's grape 

also found some no deposit bottles - 2 clear ones for Canada dry club soda and 2 clear with no names


----------



## RCO

some of the cans were in better condition than others 

faygo had some colour , beside it is the Welch's grape but it didn't really clean up . 

still some colour on the mountain dew , carlton club ginger ale , wink and club soda cans .

2 - 7 up, fresca  , orange crush , several grand prix cans , some with colour like cola and ginger ale , Yukon club tonic water is yellow


----------



## RCO

poked around the one railway location where I had found some cans earlier but didn't seem to find as much , maybe I've cleaned it up or wasn't looking in right area 

couple 90's era pepsi and Molson cans , a few metal cans , pepsi , c plus , diet sprite , Canada dry , crush - lime 

the crush lime has oddly faded light blue in parts , you can see how its green but blue on edges , seems to be a lot less common can to find than the orange crush 

also found 2 late 80's/90's era thin metal cans at another spot but both are extremely damaged , is a diet sprite and Canada dry ginger ale


----------



## RCO

also went back to the main location very briefly the other day , just happened to be driving by so took a quick look to see if I missed anything . 

didn't really look hard for new cans or dig any up , did find a Yukon club cola which I hadn't seen before and a couple more grand prix ginger ale and cola 

big surprise was the 7 up bottle , somehow it had been hiding in the dirt just lightly covered , the return for deposit part was showing and so I pulled it out and surprised to see what it was and that somehow I had not found it already . 

not sure of the exact year but based on age of dump would be late 60's or 70's era , in pretty good condition but missing cap , all the other bottles in this dump had there but this one .


----------



## RCO

found some cans along a small road that is beside a railway however nothing was in good condition or worth cleaning up 

was a 7 up , pepsi , coca cola , 2 Fanta but unsure of flavour and a stubby beer bottle that was still full


----------



## RCO

decided to poke around another former town dump site , not exactly sure what years this one was open from but I know that it closed in the late 90's . 

obviously not allowed to dig up the dump itself but I had a hunch there might be stuff in the woods around the dump which blew there or from bags wild animals dragged in years ago when looking for food 

was a fair bit of stuff from 80's to early 90's era there , a number of thin metal pop cans that are pretty difficult to find in even half reasonable condition as they rust pretty quickly and considering they've been outdoors for almost 30 years few have survived 

aluminum cans included - diet pepsi , master choice - ginger ale , cream soda , a & w root beer , 7 up diet , RC cola diet , diet coke 

thin metal cans included - crush - cream soda , pepsi , coca cola , 7 up , Yukon club - tonic water , diet pepsi , fresca , mountain dew , as you can see many still had nearly full colour but all had some rust obviously

also a Welch's grape juice containter , green stubby bottle and a Fruitopia juice bottle from 90's


----------



## RCO

went back  a second time cause I felt there might still be more stuff there and didn't take long to fill a bag with cans

aluminum cans included - diet coke , coca cola , diet pepsi crystal , canada dry ginger ale , presidents choice - orange , master choice - cola , iga - cola , diet sprite , Labatt blue , 7up light , RC cola diet , fairlee apple juice . 

thin metal cans included - RC cola , diet pepsi , Yukon club - root beer , coca cola , diet coke , diet sprite ( diet pepsi has a snowman on it )

also found 3 stubby pop bottles , 2 for coca cola and 1 pepsi , only the pepsi still had any label left


----------



## RCO

found a few cans in a wooded area on the weekend , had just been dumped there but not part of an actual dump just a small little pile

1 glass ketchup bottle and a liquor bottle there , 3 carling black label cans in various condition , 2 grand prix cola in very poor condition

4 - 60's era flat top cans in extremely poor condition , 2 were for fresca , 1 - America dry ginger ale and 1 - Wilson's Toronto but unsure of exact flavour


----------



## RCO

found some more cans and bottles in the area of former dump I was exploring last week , however these were on the other side of the road deep in some pine trees . obviously some sort of illegal dumping , maybe dump was closed or person didn't want to pay to dump it . 

mostly a lot of pepsi stuff , 3 stubby bottles , various cans some aluminum and some thin metal ones , was more there than ones pictured , everything seemed to be from early 90's

also 2 crush cans , grape in aluminum and lime heavily damaged thin metal can . never found the lime in metal before , already have a grape can in the garage

was a mountain dew aluminum can and Sunkist lemonade in metal , never seen that one before 

3 Labatt blue cans , 2 have a blue jays thing on back " brewing up a storm "  Toronto blue jays vs Milwaukee brewers . not sure why that game was important as i don't remember any series vs that team back when they won the world series in the 90's


----------



## RCO

went back to the former dump and found more cans , bugs were starting to get bad so likely won't go back there for at least a few months . 

but I found a couple small bags of stuff that had been buried underground in some trees so it was pretty well preserved . 

metal cans included - coca cola , orange crush , pc orange , Schweppes ginger ale , raspberry , 7 up , sprite , 

aluminum cans included - diet coke , pc cola , allan cola , coca cola , Labatt blue , master choice ginger ale 

also found a sun pac juice bottle and a coca cola stubby marked 79 cents that looks like it just came off the store shelf 

and a can I've never seen before , for splash lemonade says it was made for coca cola , and dates from the early 80's , wasn't found in the dump but rather down an embankment along road to it


----------



## RCO

also found a stubby Mountain dew bottle , it was along a roadway embankment , found it hidden among some trees , at first though it was a plastic bottle but then realised it was a stubby

some colour but label mostly faded away and starting to tear , cap is plain white , no logo on it either

don't find mountain dew stubby's very often , found one a couple years ago but it was even worse shape ,  also found a green stubby bottle at dump which might of been for mountain dew

most of the stubby bottles here seem to be for pepsi and coca cola  . although is some around for crush , cplus , Canada dry and a few others


----------



## RCO

hadn't found many cans the last week or so but did find a couple at a park the other day , it has a large hillside area with trees and stuff seems to have been hidden there .

poked around a bit and found some cans , mostly coca cola , also a Canada dry wink with a lot of colour and a sunspun cola 

one of the coca cola's is an older flat top can with diamond shape on front but its not in great shape 

also an odd no caffeine coca cola can I haven't seen before in metal , I'd assume early 80's


----------



## hemihampton

There is one Coke Flat Top from Canada similar to yours but has a Big 12 OZ, in white on front of can. That's a tough one I've been looking for. LEON.


----------



## RCO

hemihampton said:


> There is one Coke Flat Top from Canada similar to yours but has a Big 12 OZ, in white on front of can. That's a tough one I've been looking for. LEON.



i noticed that online that there is an earlier 12 oz one that is pretty rare .

not sure I've found the 10 oz before at least not in this good of condition , might of found some in the woods before that were even more rusted away 

really not sure how often older Canadian coca cola cans would come up for sale or how many are around ? I'd assume the odds of finding out in good condition laying around in the woods isn't that high 

although I'm sure there is some out there , proven by the fact I randomly found one on the hillside at a park


----------



## RCO

poked around the hillside at that park , found some bottles and cans but not much was in good condition .

more coca cola all damaged and none as old as flat top I found other day  , orange crush , grape crush ( faded to a pink colour ) cplus orange , Hires , RC cola , Grand prix - cola , 

Cott Orange , a thin metal can from early 90's I hadn't seen before 

some modern glass bottles , a no deposit  with no writing on it , stubby pop bottle , another Sobe bottle this one for lizard fuel .


----------

